# UberX approved to pick up at San Diego airport!!



## CityGirl

http://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/loc...ants-Permits-For-Lyft-and-Uber-311506161.html

And this email to my passenger account from Uber:


















The Uber San Diego team would like to thank you for your support in signing the #Yes2SAN petition. We are excited to announce that starting today, Uber is now authorized to offer even more options for rides to and from San Diego International Airport. 
Just in time for the holiday weekend, those arriving in San Diego and jet-setting from the city will have access to the reliable, affordable and safe ride they've come to love and expect from uberX. SAN travelers will have the option to be picked up and dropped off not only with UberBLACK and SUV, but now with uberX, uberXL, ASSIST, ESPAÑOL, and PLUS!

SEE PICKUP LOCATIONS & DETAILS

Uber driver-partners and riders, welcome to the San Diego International Airport.

Safe travels,

Team Uber San Diego


----------



## CityGirl

Here are the details...they didn't manage to get them curbside. I am not sure if we have to pay for parking or what...I can't remember if there is a quick in/out option for free...

*For uberX, uberXL, ASSIST, ESPAÑOL, and PLUS, here's how to ensure a seamless pickup:*

Once you've deplaned and collected your bags, open the app and drop the pin anywhere within the airport terminal.
Request your ride when you're ready to go - we recommend after you've picked up your baggage.
There will be a $3.76 Airport fee for a pickup at SAN, and it will be reflected on your receipt.
*FOR TERMINAL 1 PICKUPS:*

Walk across the skywalk towards short term parking. Go down the escalator and turn left towards the parking lot. Your driver will be waiting there.

*FOR TERMINAL 2 PICKUPS:*

Exit the airport through the doors by baggage claims 6,7,8. Using the crosswalk, head towards short term parking. Your driver will be waiting in the parking lot.

*For UberBLACK and SUV, here's how to ensure a seamless pickup:*

Once you've deplaned and collected your bags, open the app and drop the pin anywhere within the airport terminal.
Call or text your driver to communicate your door number or zone letter.
Your driver will arrive curbside at baggage claim.
*AIRPORT PRO TIPS:*

All uberX, uberXL, ASSIST, ESPAÑOL, and PLUS rides from the airport are subject to the Airport pick-up fee of $3.76.
Pickups for all uberX, uberXL, ASSIST, ESPAÑOL, and PLUS rides will be from the designated pickup lots, not curbside.
UberBLACK and SUV rides will continue to operate as normal, via curbside pickup.
Always confirm your driver's name and photo, license plate, and make and model of the vehicle when they arrive to ensure you've got the right ride.
Uber driver-partners and riders, welcome to the San Diego International Airport.

Safe travels,


----------



## CityGirl

Here is the driver information:

http://www.driveubersd.com/san-airport


----------



## CityGirl

First 15 mins free parking in the pickup area in the short term parking lots.


----------



## RockinEZ

Very cool!


----------



## CityGirl

This is a game changer. I'm super excited!


----------



## Bill Feit

CityGirl said:


> First 15 mins free parking in the pickup area in the short term parking lots.


Okay, had 3 LEGAL airport pick ups today and want to share process/experience. First...you do NOT get 15 mins, it is only 10 and I had to pay for 2 of 3 pickups, only 2 min late for second one!..each was $2. After you select ticket for short term lot at either terminal you are required to check in with City/Airport Authority personnel at the REAL pick up area...each has about 8 parking spots available and is staffed..They record your time in, if you are showing your trade dress and record last 4 digits of license plate number. First time there and they will explain the process to you. NOTE: even though I contacted all 3 pax before I headed to pick up (request does not show which terminal) and told them the must go to short term parking only 1 pax was waiting for me upon arrival. Make sure to call PAX and make sure they know pick up is in short term parking...I asked one if she was at pick up area, she said yes and upon arrival she was still curbside!

ALSO..IMPORTANT...ON FIRST TRIP IN I ACTUALLY GOT ASKED TO SHOW MY WAYBILL TO PARKING ENFORCEMENT. So, make sure you have the right trade dress posted and know how to show the waybill!

So, north county driver waiting all this time to get north bound fare from Airport right? All 3 runs were local..furthest Mission Beach and 1 was only 3 miles to Courtyard on Lanning! Still drove home empty!!! Max wait was 15 min in area and last request was only 5 min after I entered the zone.

Also, the $3.76 shows in the gross farewhen you end trip even though you get none... so it looks like your trip is better than reality.


----------



## frndthDuvel

Bill Feit said:


> Okay, had 3 LEGAL airport pick ups today and want to share process/experience. First...you do NOT get 15 mins, it is only 10 and I had to pay for 2 of 3 pickups, only 2 min late for second one!..each was $2. After you select ticket for short term lot at either terminal you are required to check in with City/Airport Authority personnel at the REAL pick up area...each has about 8 parking spots available and is staffed..They record your time in, if you are showing your trade dress and record last 4 digits of license plate number. First time there and they will explain the process to you. NOTE: even though I contacted all 3 pax before I headed to pick up (request does not show which terminal) and told them the must go to short term parking only 1 pax was waiting for me upon arrival. Make sure to call PAX and make sure they know pick up is in short term parking...I asked one if she was at pick up area, she said yes and upon arrival she was still curbside!
> 
> ALSO..IMPORTANT...ON FIRST TRIP IN I ACTUALLY GOT ASKED TO SHOW MY WAYBILL TO PARKING ENFORCEMENT. So, make sure you have the right trade dress posted and know how to show the waybill!
> 
> So, north county driver waiting all this time to get north bound fare from Airport right? All 3 runs were local..furthest Mission Beach and 1 was only 3 miles to Courtyard on Lanning! Still drove home empty!!! Max wait was 15 min in area and last request was only 5 min after I entered the zone.
> 
> Also, the $3.76 shows in the gross farewhen you end trip even though you get none... so it looks like your trip is better than reality.


Why not post this info on today's pick ups in the SD Forum?
Why is this whole thing not in the SD Forum?


----------



## CityGirl

Bill Feit don't lose heart! I have some ideas for you. Will move my thoughts and the rest of this discussion to the local thread, you're right frndthDuvel , I didn't think of it in my excitement to post the " News" .


----------



## San Diego Steve

CityGirl said:


> First 15 mins free parking in the pickup area in the short term parking lots.


10 minutes free, just did trips over weekend.


----------



## CityGirl

San Diego Steve said:


> 10 minutes free, just did trips over weekend.


Yep, there have been some updates to the original information.
Parking is only free for 10 mins.
Terminal 1 pickup location has moved to the right of the skywalk, much better than having to park in the parking rows.
Cannot park in Spanish Landing, could be ticketed at Laning shopping center if you are not a patron and are displaying your Uber placard.


----------



## CityGirl

I doubled my pay last week with the availability of airport runs. Needless to say, I'm happy about this change.


----------



## San Diego Steve

CityGirl said:


> Yep, there have been some updates to the original information.
> Parking is only free for 10 mins.
> Terminal 1 pickup location has moved to the right of the skywalk, much better than having to park in the parking rows.
> Cannot park in Spanish Landing, could be ticketed at Laning shopping center if you are not a patron and are displaying your Uber placard.


Thanks for reply, it is a real fast hustle to get in, pickup and leave within 10 minutes and avoid parking fee. Made it on thru on 3 for 3 trips. Are drivers sitting and waiting for pings in short term lot? Probably worth the $2 to do it, thought the ride share attendant would ticket us or warn us to leave. Believe it is not in the contract to do that, I got my pings outside of lot on the road near parking lots. Are you north county, I am out of Carlsbad. Not many trips until you hit la Jolla. 50 dead miles average per day unless you stop in Encinitas for the drunks who jack your rating. I usually cancel those requests after calling them and hearing their voice and pushy attitude. Perfect rating on 42 trips last week!!!!! Hope your doing good!
Steve


----------



## CityGirl

You will not receive pings if you sit in short term parking, what's worse, you could be ticketed if they catch you.

I just park off site for no more than 10 mins and then call the pax whose ping I get to make sure they are at least heading to the right spot. I am in and out of there within 2-3 minutes.


----------



## San Diego Steve

CityGirl said:


> You will not receive pings if you sit in short term parking, what's worse, you could be ticketed if they catch you.
> 
> I just park off site for no more than 10 mins and then call the pax whose ping I get to make sure they are at least heading to the right spot. I am in and out of there within 2-3 minutes.


Thanks, interesting that you don't receive pings in parking lot. I wonder if you get them on road that circles airport? Thanks for reply.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

CityGirl said:


> This is a game changer. I'm super excited!


POST # 6/CityGirl: Bison is Excited
about Your Excitement!
(Cue Audio of "Wayne's World" Intro.
Courtesy of SNL/NBC/Viacom)

Party On, CityGirl .

Just like Pepperidge Farm,
Bison Remembers.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

CityGirl said:


> http://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/loc...ants-Permits-For-Lyft-and-Uber-311506161.html
> 
> And this email to my passenger account from Uber:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Uber San Diego team would like to thank you for your support in signing the #Yes2SAN petition. We are excited to announce that starting today, Uber is now authorized to offer even more options for rides to and from San Diego International Airport.
> Just in time for the holiday weekend, those arriving in San Diego and jet-setting from the city will have access to the reliable, affordable and safe ride they've come to love and expect from uberX. SAN travelers will have the option to be picked up and dropped off not only with UberBLACK and SUV, but now with uberX, uberXL, ASSIST, ESPAÑOL, and PLUS!
> 
> SEE PICKUP LOCATIONS & DETAILS
> 
> Uber driver-partners and riders, welcome to the San Diego International Airport.
> 
> Safe travels,
> 
> Team Uber San Diego


POST # 1/CityGirl: ¿#[F]UberEspanol?
observer .....¿Que?
Is Driver paid in Pesos? ¡Que lastima!

Bison chortling.


----------



## Bill Feit

San Diego Steve said:


> Thanks for reply, it is a real fast hustle to get in, pickup and leave within 10 minutes and avoid parking fee. Made it on thru on 3 for 3 trips. Are drivers sitting and waiting for pings in short term lot? Probably worth the $2 to do it, thought the ride share attendant would ticket us or warn us to leave. Believe it is not in the contract to do that, I got my pings outside of lot on the road near parking lots. Are you north county, I am out of Carlsbad. Not many trips until you hit la Jolla. 50 dead miles average per day unless you stop in Encinitas for the drunks who jack your rating. I usually cancel those requests after calling them and hearing their voice and pushy attitude. Perfect rating on 42 trips last week!!!!! Hope your doing good!
> Steve


Steve..sounds like you need to look at the geofence map...Harbor Drive (minus Spanish Landing) with no parking, Lanning, Rosecrans all the way to Lyton and both islands (Harbor and Shelter) along with rental car return west of Harbor are the only areas you will receive a ping in. As of today I have 1454 Uber trips and 7/28 is one year anniversary. You need to use caution in managing your business...you can and very well will be cancelled as a driver is your cancellation rate is severe (always try to get the PAX to cancel and not you). You also need to watch acceptance rate as Uber cancels for that also..last week I got a nasty text from them saying they have noticed I am accepting less rides than my peers??? I believe my acceptance rate is well over 90%. Uber does not give you the number, unlike Lyft that tells you every week. FYI my first 5 months (tax year 2014) I drover 18050 miles for rideshare and only 7400 were with passengers...it is a little better now and hoping airport PU with make it even more so but as a North County driver you will driver many miles to get your PAX and many miles home empty from El Cajon! Best of luck to you.


----------



## CityGirl

San Diego Steve said:


> Thanks, interesting that you don't receive pings in parking lot. I wonder if you get them on road that circles airport? Thanks for reply.


Go ahead and review the information Uber sent out, you do not get pings on airport property. You should not circle the inner airport roads. Just go off the airport property and wait somewhere. It only takes 5 minutes or less. Then you can come back in once you have a ping.

You do not need to worry about being closest to the pax to get the pings. It is first in first out zone, so you are waiting behind anyone already in the zone when you come in. In my experience the past 2 weeks, I have usually gotten a ping within 5 minutes. Once I got a ping right before 10 minutes were up. My personal limit to wait is 10 minutes. Only once have I left without a ping.


----------



## CityGirl

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1/CityGirl: ¿#[F]UberEspanol?
> observer .....¿Que?
> Is Driver paid in Pesos? ¡Que lastima!
> 
> Bison chortling.


Oh true, you wouldn't have this! We can, if we choose, sign up for Uber Espanol--be preferred drivers for those who don't speak English. We can also sign up to cross into Tijuana for the service. You think the insurance situation is questionable on THIS side of the border? ¡Ay caramba! I would NOT want to find out!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

CityGirl said:


> Oh true, you wouldn't have this! We can, if we choose, sign up for Uber Espanol--be preferred drivers for those who don't speak English. We can also sign up to cross into Tijuana for the service. You think the insurance situation is questionable on THIS side of the border? ¡Ay caramba! I would NOT want to find out!


POST # 20/CityGirl: Lessee if'n Ol'Ung-
ulate can Amember
Verses of a Song learned, in Spanish
Class, over 45 Years Ago :

"La cucaracha, La Cucaracha.......
..No puedes Caminar."
"La Cucaracha, La Cucaracha......
...Tengo marijuana por Fumar!"

GOOD TIMES.
Like Pepperidge Farm,
Bison Remembers!


----------



## CityGirl

Casuale Haberdasher Bison! If they taught you to smoke out in school, now I better understand the origin of your eccentric prose!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

CityGirl said:


> Casuale Haberdasher Bison! If they taught you to smoke out in school, now I better understand the origin of your eccentric prose!


POST # 22/CityGirl: No absorbtion of
THC via inhalation/
consumption since 1980! JJJJJEEEEPERS!
Best Ever: 1973 Michoacan.......$15/"lid"

CANNOT relate to the $135 "eighths" +
24% TAX on that CNN Series filmed in
Breckenridge, CO. last Year. I KNOW it's
8-12X as Strong now vs. 1973-1980 Prod-
uct but S E R I O U $ L Y ?

Ya wouldn't
catch me paying $96 - $144 for a Case
of DIPA, THAT'S for sure! My staple,
Sierra Nevada "Torpedo": $12.99/12pk.

Just like the Folks at
Pepperidge Farm,
Bison Remembers.


----------



## San Diego Steve

CityGirl said:


> Go ahead and review the information Uber sent out, you do not get pings on airport property. You should not circle the inner airport roads. Just go off the airport property and wait somewhere. It only takes 5 minutes or less. Then you can come back in once you have a ping.
> 
> You do not need to worry about being closest to the pax to get the pings. It is first in first out zone, so you are waiting behind anyone already in the zone when you come in. In my experience the past 2 weeks, I have usually gotten a ping within 5 minutes. Once I got a ping right before 10 minutes were up. My personal limit to wait is 10 minutes. Only once have I left without a ping.


Thanks for the info, I will have to find the email showing the geofence map. Does Spanish landing get pings? Lots of drivers their last night. The app was not connecting drivers with passenger requests . I got a good Cardiff passenger that told me she waited nearly 20 minutes before I was connected to her on the ping. Then I kept getting a second request for another airport pickup after I accepted her. That was the new feature of getting a second request near your drop off point but it was near the pickup point, airport. So, this is much more comfortable complex than it needs to be.


----------



## San Diego Steve

Bill Feit said:


> Steve..sounds like you need to look at the geofence map...Harbor Drive (minus Spanish Landing) with no parking, Lanning, Rosecrans all the way to Lyton and both islands (Harbor and Shelter) along with rental car return west of Harbor are the only areas you will receive a ping in. As of today I have 1454 Uber trips and 7/28 is one year anniversary. You need to use caution in managing your business...you can and very well will be cancelled as a driver is your cancellation rate is severe (always try to get the PAX to cancel and not you). You also need to watch acceptance rate as Uber cancels for that also..last week I got a nasty text from them saying they have noticed I am accepting less rides than my peers??? I believe my acceptance rate is well over 90%. Uber does not give you the number, unlike Lyft that tells you every week. FYI my first 5 months (tax year 2014) I drover 18050 miles for rideshare and only 7400 were with passengers...it is a little better now and hoping airport PU with make it even more so but as a North County driver you will driver many miles to get your PAX and many miles home empty from El Cajon! Best of luck to you.


Thanks Bill for the info, I need to find the email info about the geofence. Did not realize it is this complex. So, Spanish landing is in the geofence that does not get pings? Lots of drivers including myself parked last night. The app. Malfunctioned last night, my passenger could not connect for 20 minutes before getting me. Then I got second airport request after I accepted first one with the new feature. It kept pinging me so I had to accept and cancel to clear it out of my app. One thing I noticed is if you accept and cancel within 1 minute, the cancellation is not on your trip report. It shows if you do it after this time period. Wonder if they know within the trip report time limit? Have not received any emails yet, heard that acceptance rate is more important than cancel rate. My rating went up to 4.83 so sticking to my system of calling and confirming if passenger and trip is worth picking up. Gas is 4.20 gallon so have to watch every mile driven. Thanks for your help!


----------



## gman

CityGirl said:


> I doubled my pay last week with the availability of airport runs. Needless to say, I'm happy about this change.


When you get an airport pickup, do you then just head straight back to the airport for another pickup? Or just swing by the airport only when your normal business takes you there? LAX will hopefully open up here soon so I'm wondering what a good strategy might be.


----------



## San Diego Steve

gman said:


> When you get an airport pickup, do you then just head straight back to the airport for another pickup? Or just swing by the airport only when your normal business takes you there? LAX will hopefully open up here soon so I'm wondering what a good strategy might be.


If I'm in the area, go back to airport. But the geofence is very complex, you have to know the area to receive pings as we discussed here. A real debacle last night reading the forums and my own wasted time of over an hour. It beats driving drunks for less than $10.


----------



## CityGirl

gman said:


> When you get an airport pickup, do you then just head straight back to the airport for another pickup? Or just swing by the airport only when your normal business takes you there? LAX will hopefully open up here soon so I'm wondering what a good strategy might be.


If the dropoff is close to the airport, then yes, I would return. Most of the time, the passengers go somewhere further away. I only go to the airport when a passenger goes there. Then I wait in the airport FIFO area for up to 10 minutes. I am not willing to wait longer, because I work from home in between pings. I would like to head back to my home area if I do not receive a quick arriving passenger.


----------



## CityGirl

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 22/CityGirl: No absorbtion of
> THC via inhalation/
> consumption since 1980! JJJJJEEEEPERS!
> Best Ever: 1973 Michoacan.......$15/"lid"
> 
> CANNOT relate to the $135 "eighths" +
> 24% TAX on that CNN Series filmed in
> Breckenridge, CO. last Year. I KNOW it's
> 8-12X as Strong now vs. 1973-1980 Prod-
> uct but S E R I O U $ L Y ?
> 
> Ya wouldn't
> catch me paying $96 - $144 for a Case
> of DIPA, THAT'S for sure! My staple,
> Sierra Nevada "Torpedo": $12.99/12pk.
> 
> Just like the Folks at
> Pepperidge Farm,
> Bison Remembers.


No clue on any of it. Always struck me that the kids who couldn't be bothered to sit in math class could calculate portions of a gram instantaneously! Regarding potency of all plants, it would seem that it would decline over time due to poor farming practices. I guess in an industry where the consumer is picky about the effects of the substance, it matters. For those just trying to eat healthy / organic, nobody cares. We are not paying enough by the ounce for good veggies, are we? LOL!


----------



## Bill Feit

What a bad airport morning!!! Waited almost 45 min for first ping and then the new next rider kicked in..like a dummy I accepted thinking it was near my airport pu drop off which was only in University City...after I dropped off the first customer I immediately got a pick up second...THE POOR GIRL WAS BACK AT THE AIRPORT!!!. I was 15 min away at that point and she had already waited almost 15 min. I called her, apologized, tried to explain the new Uber next rider and asked her to cancel so she would get a quicker pick up. She was going all the way to Solana Beach too! I ended up with a 7.50 fare in University City and then went back to Airport..waited 25 min this time and was a client from hell...told me to take him to In&Out in Pacific Beach and I should get on the 5 north and when I say get off at Garnett exit he says no, get off at Barnett...we get started and he says he wants to go to In&Out on Rosecrans..I tell him that is not Pacific Beach and he says just take him there. I go Pacific Highway and Barnett and Midway rather than 5 north and when he can see the In&Out on Sports Arena and Rosecrans his says sorry that is not where he wants to go..he does want Pacific Beach! I get him there via 5 north and the asshole gives me a 3 rating! I have 5 cancels on my daily summary and everyone is because of the next fare pickup which did not work at all..


----------



## San Diego Steve

Bill Feit said:


> What a bad airport morning!!! Waited almost 45 min for first ping and then the new next rider kicked in..like a dummy I accepted thinking it was near my airport pu drop off which was only in University City...after I dropped off the first customer I immediately got a pick up second...THE POOR GIRL WAS BACK AT THE AIRPORT!!!. I was 15 min away at that point and she had already waited almost 15 min. I called her, apologized, tried to explain the new Uber next rider and asked her to cancel so she would get a quicker pick up. She was going all the way to Solana Beach too! I ended up with a 7.50 fare in University City and then went back to Airport..waited 25 min this time and was a client from hell...told me to take him to In&Out in Pacific Beach and I should get on the 5 north and when I say get off at Garnett exit he says no, get off at Barnett...we get started and he says he wants to go to In&Out on Rosecrans..I tell him that is not Pacific Beach and he says just take him there. I go Pacific Highway and Barnett and Midway rather than 5 north and when he can see the In&Out on Sports Arena and Rosecrans his says sorry that is not where he wants to go..he does want Pacific Beach! I get him there via 5 north and the asshole gives me a 3 rating! I have 5 cancels on my daily summary and everyone is because of the next fare pickup which did not work at all..


How can you tell he gave you a 3 star, did your rating drop .1 after ride?


----------



## Joe101

CityGirl said:


> Oh true, you wouldn't have this! We can, if we choose, sign up for Uber Espanol--be preferred drivers for those who don't speak English. We can also sign up to cross into Tijuana for the service. You think the insurance situation is questionable on THIS side of the border? ¡Ay caramba! I would NOT want to find out!


CityGirl, so I can grab an Uber from San Diego airport and take into Mexico to Rosarito? Do you know if this is possible?


----------



## Bill Feit

San Diego Steve said:


> How can you tell he gave you a 3 star, did your rating drop .1 after ride?


I can't know for sure but my 7 day rating for 37 trips dropped from 4.975 to 4.71 for 44 trips. Could have been more than one lower rating but I think I would hav eknown it.


----------



## UberFizzle

CityGirl said:


> Go ahead and review the information Uber sent out, you do not get pings on airport property. You should not circle the inner airport roads. Just go off the airport property and wait somewhere. It only takes 5 minutes or less. Then you can come back in once you have a ping.
> 
> You do not need to worry about being closest to the pax to get the pings. It is first in first out zone, so you are waiting behind anyone already in the zone when you come in. In my experience the past 2 weeks, I have usually gotten a ping within 5 minutes. Once I got a ping right before 10 minutes were up. My personal limit to wait is 10 minutes. Only once have I left without a ping.


Maybe you're doing something that I'm not. I find myself sitting around for upwards of 30 minutes (sometimes longer) before I get an airport request. Could it be that mornings are busier?


----------



## Bill Feit

UberFizzle said:


> Maybe you're doing something that I'm not. I find myself sitting around for upwards of 30 minutes (sometimes longer) before I get an airport request. Could it be that mornings are busier?


I think it is important to understand this business, like gambling, is pure ass luck!!! All you can do is your best to understand what you can do to put yourself in position for pickups...hours you work are prime, area you work is prime (pay attention to those published hot spots, they are true). Watch the rider app and see how you are positioned (not at airport...FIFO eliminates that) and make sure you are showing up on the rider app and not missing from the mix. I would suggest that after 10-15 min at airport you may want to go offline, wait a min or 2 and then go back on line. Pay attention to time and make sure you stay in the geofence!

I will say I don't think there is much airport business nights. Sunday is always most busy between 10 and 2 pm.


----------



## CityGirl

Joe101 said:


> CityGirl, so I can grab an Uber from San Diego airport and take into Mexico to Rosarito? Do you know if this is possible?


Yep, I believe so. You need to request the service that goes to Mexico. I'm not sure what they call it, but they were talking about launching it at the beginning of the year.

This was the email from 2/10/2015:

Hi CityGirl!
Uber San Diego needs your *help*! 　We're exploring the opportunity for cross-border Uber travel into Mexico, and have hand-selected partners who we hope will be able to make this a reality.

Cross-border service will open up new trip opportunities, making Tijuana and Northern Baja accessible to riders on both sides of the border. *Improved access means more Uber trips and increased partner earnings.*

San Diego partners will soon be able to take one way trips into Mexico with full commercial insurance coverage during the trip and the return ride to the border. 　

Given the requirements to drive across the border, we want to make sure that interested partners have the credentials to cross the border easily. Please fill out this survey to help us understand your interest in this opportunity:

TIJUANA SURVEY HERE

If you have any questions, don't hesitate to reach out to us at [email protected].

Uber On!

Uber San Diego


----------



## San Diego Steve

CityGirl said:


> Yep, I believe so. You need to request the service that goes to Mexico. I'm not sure what they call it, but they were talking about launching it at the beginning of the year.
> 
> This was the email from 2/10/2015:
> 
> Hi CityGirl!
> Uber San Diego needs your *help*! 　We're exploring the opportunity for cross-border Uber travel into Mexico, and have hand-selected partners who we hope will be able to make this a reality.
> 
> Cross-border service will open up new trip opportunities, making Tijuana and Northern Baja accessible to riders on both sides of the border. *Improved access means more Uber trips and increased partner earnings.*
> 
> San Diego partners will soon be able to take one way trips into Mexico with full commercial insurance coverage during the trip and the return ride to the border.
> 
> Given the requirements to drive across the border, we want to make sure that interested partners have the credentials to cross the border easily. Please fill out this survey to help us understand your interest in this opportunity:
> 
> TIJUANA SURVEY HERE
> 
> If you have any questions, don't hesitate to reach out to us at [email protected].
> 
> Uber On!
> 
> Uber San Diego


Oh great, one more gigantic risky play that uber will sucker in ignorant drivers to cross the border. One of the most dangerous areas in the world, let alone driving your car. Anyone with experience and common sense knows to not drive across the border. Now they want us to drive Mexican strangers. They should have their immigrants renting their fleet of Prius cars do that job. Would not touch that with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## CityGirl

San Diego Steve , me neither. No way, no how!


----------



## CityGirl

Annoying airport incident today. Got a ping after about 5 min, Hector at T2. I called to tell him where to meet me, he couldn't really grasp it, told him in Spanish, seemed like it would be okay. Waited 9 min in the lot, tried calling him but it somehow connected to Michael, the prior pax I had just dropped off, yet the ride for Hector was still live!

So, Hector never showed, I exited the parking area to avoid a parking fee, and returned. After a few more mins and watching 5 or 6 other uber come and go, I cancelled on Hector and immediately got pinged by someone else. I didn't think we could get pings on airport property, in fact, they say we can't. So...?


----------



## San Diego Steve

CityGirl said:


> Annoying airport incident today. Got a ping after about 5 min, Hector at T2. I called to tell him where to meet me, he couldn't really grasp it, told him in Spanish, seemed like it would be okay. Waited 9 min in the lot, tried calling him but it somehow connected to Michael, the prior pax I had just dropped off, yet the ride for Hector was still live!
> 
> So, Hector never showed, I exited the parking area to avoid a parking fee, and returned. After a few more mins and watching 5 or 6 other uber come and go, I cancelled on Hector and immediately got pinged by someone else. I didn't think we could get pings on airport property, in fact, they say we can't. So...?


Probably the ride stacking feature which is not properly working. I thought they suspended it but maybe back up and running this week.


----------



## San Diego Steve

CityGirl said:


> San Diego Steve , me neither. No way, no how!


I like your demeanor, we should meet for coffee some time. I take breaks on shelter island, around Bali hai, let me know. Your the smartest contributor here, I appreciate your unselfish tips.
Steve


----------



## CityGirl

San Diego Steve said:


> Probably the ride stacking feature which is not properly working. I thought they suspended it but maybe back up and running this week.


Oh, and they didn't pay me the canx fee so I wrote to them. Not going thru the circling, the waiting, and etc. all for free. They need to fix it or it will cost them.


----------



## UberFizzle

San Diego Steve said:


> I like your demeanor, we should meet for coffee some time. I take breaks on shelter island, around Bali hai, let me know. Your the smartest contributor here, I appreciate your unselfish tips.
> Steve


You're*


----------

